# How do i check o2 balance on iphone billpay



## Galway62 (4 Jun 2010)

Hi all an just wonder how do i check my remaining minutes etc from my o2 iphone handset...i am on bill pay...


----------



## footsoldier (7 Jun 2010)

Galway62 said:


> Hi all an just wonder how do i check my remaining minutes etc from my o2 iphone handset...i am on bill pay...



There is an O2 App that is free from the app store, this displays all mins & texts etc.
Just sync your phone number with your password from the O2 website & off ye go.


----------



## gebbel (8 Jun 2010)

Type in *111# and then call. Your inclusive units will be then displayed.


----------



## mro (8 Jun 2010)

The way to do it via the phone menu is 

Settings > Phone > O2 Services > O2 check inclusive minutes


----------

